

Facebook changes the rules for the public web - petewarden
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/06/facebook-changes-the-rules-for-the-public-web.html

======
jrussbowman
couldn't you just use their API?

~~~
curio
probably not, but that's irrelevant. the point is facebook's robots.txt says
you can crawl it but their TOS says you can't. facebook have already shown
they are willing to sue anyone who tries to crawl without permission. this new
model that facebook is trying to use isn't scalable, it favors the big guys
and is bad for the open web.

